

Ask YC: Where to find a good freelance web programmer? - copenja

I need a simple retail website designed and programmed.  It will be for selling jewelry.<p>Where could I find some reputable and/or economic people to do this for me?
======
owkaye
There are existing templates available for complete websites that use php and
mysql for online jewelry stores and they will be far less costly than hiring a
programmer to build a custom website. Have you tried using google?

------
stillmotion
You could set one up for yourself at shopify.com.

